# Bale count on a used round baler



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry to post I’m sure it was covered before but I couldn’t find anything when I searched he forums. Starting to look for a round baler have it narrowed down to a jd 458 ss or a 459 ss. Was wondering what would be considered high bale count. I bale grass hay about 600 bales a year. Just wondering what bale count on a baler would be too may where repairs are going to be a daily job. I realize it depends but just a ballpark. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a 459ss with more than 10k bales thru it.....but, it really depends on price. One problem with buying a SS is that it may have been used in silage its entire life. If that's the case my bale count might go down a bit....at 600 bales a year it should serve you well for a good long time. Good luck, they're fine balers...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My knowledge of JD SS rd balers is null & void as not many are sold down here in Texas. My '05 JD 467 has 26,000 bales mostly grass hay on counter. Prior 467 that was twine only had 30,000 on it when I traded for this baler to get netwrap. I was baling 5000-6000 bales per yr but in my advancing age & disabilities I've slowed down to 1000-1200 bales per yr and I plan on baling hay with my 467 this hay season. Good luck on your purchase. .


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Most colors of balers made in the last 15 years or so are going to be able to make 600 bales a year with little or no down time, if, IF you do your preseason maintenance. Even if the baler has a higher bale count to begin with, say 20,000 bales +. 600 bales a year is a walk in the park for a baler that's in good repair.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would not be to scared of a high bale count IF you can find previous owner and inquire about what he was baling. If he was making 4x4 baleage and making it correctly (50% moisture or under) then that's good. If he was doing 4x5 there will be more chance of oversize stress in addition to a lot of weight if baling wet. If the belts are original the condition of them will tell you a lot about his field condition and raking procedure.

Either of those balers would be good. Currently I run a 459ss upgraded from 458 w/high moisture kit.


----------



## wvfarmboy54 (Feb 7, 2018)

one way to tell, cant allways believe the moniter, is raise up the gate and look at the wear indicators there on each side of outer belts if there woren almost through its bales at least 10000, but i have known them to be replaced, outher way to tell when its up the belts are loose run your hand along the rools and see if there smooth if groved where the belts run its baled lots of hay, theres a coupel more ways but these are the main two, the back has to be raised up, any dealer should hook it to a tractor and raise it up and run it. for whats its worth if you see a newer new holland the high dollar one run fast, i been looking all winter to i almost ready to do the deal on a new 450ss.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Dec 14, 2017)

I bought a used new Holland 688 with 22,000+ bales on it. I put up less than a 100 bales a year and this machine is not what I consider a maintenance burden. It set up for net wrap only and it puts up solid bales. Everything works on it and I've been very happy with it for a $5000 baler. In 2016 I put a new tailgate cylinder (I'll rebuild the old one for a spare. )and I bought new belts for it but the existing ones, while looking worn, bale just fine. I had a dealer check out the bearing when I bought it and they were fine.

So I wouldn't be afraid to buy a good used baler that was properly maintained with high number of bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk Jerry....5k for a net baler is a great price, ifn it works good that's a fantastic deal.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Jerry/MT said:


> So I wouldn't be afraid to buy a good used baler that was properly maintained with high number of bales.


Excellent point! I've seen equipment barely broken in that looked like garbage and other equipment that had been used beyond belief that looked like new.

I know one person who only greases and lubes his equipment when it breaks. Not good!

I like to look beneath the covers, under the chassis, or anywhere that the pressure washer can't reach for the "truth". As a matter of fact, signs of pressure washing sets off alarm bells--it could have been used to remove too many layers of dirt and old grease.

Ralph


----------

